# Matagi VSS with Carbon Hood and trim



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Put this together last night on an MHX SJ841. Matagi painted Salamander Red VSS seat with custom hood assembly. Used a carbon fiber red tinted tube and carbon hood with red trim rings. Still have to wrap guides but I wanted to get the grip done just to see what it would look like assembled.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Lance, that hood and reel seat combo look great together! A great start to what will surely be another beautiful build.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks really sharp Lance. I like that seat color....clean looking


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## jreynolds (Jul 19, 2010)

Lance, that thing is hot man. Like it.


----------

